# Sponser???



## SHRINEOFTHESERPENT (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a product I wanted to inform people about on the forum. Its a string lube. Im assuming you have to be a sponser in order to do this? Does anyone know how to go about contacting the moderators to get info on this??


----------



## tedtan (Jun 1, 2015)

You'll need a vendor account. You can go to User CP -> Miscellaneous -> Paid Subscriptions -> SS Vendor to sign up.

Alternately, PM Maxofmetal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2015)

tedtan said:


> You'll need a vendor account. You can go to User CP -> Miscellaneous -> Paid Subscriptions -> SS Vendor to sign up.







> Alternately, PM Maxofmetal.



Not quite, you'll have to hit up Alex, the site's Admin for that, his username [oddly enough] is "Alex.


----------



## SHRINEOFTHESERPENT (Jun 1, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not quite, you'll have to hit up Alex, the site's Admin for that, his username [oddly enough] is "Alex.



thanks guys..


----------

